#  Der kleine Patient >   lympfknotenentzündung >

## Nic B.

hallo ,
mein Sohn ( 8 Jahre ) ist am Montag morgen mit einem dickem Hals aufgestanden .. es ist  ungefähr Golfball groß und ist auch sehr hart  ... ich bin dann gleich mit ihm zum Kinderarzt da ich dachte er hätte Mumps und der hat am darauf vollgendem Tag Blut abgenommen. Der Kinderarzt hat dann nur gesagt das es eine Bakteriele ursache hat,aber nicht genau was, mein Sohn bekommt seit Montag Antibiotikum ( 3x am Tag Cefaclor 250 TS - 1A Pharma ) letzte Nacht hat er ein wenig erhöhte themperatur -Kopf und Hals schmerzen gehabt und es ist auch noch nicht weniger geworden,meiner meinung nach ist es jetzt auch noch an seiner rechten seite ein wenig dick geworden. Was ich vieleicht auch noch dazu sagen sollte ist das er von Geburt an sehr nasse Füsse hat und er mehrmals am Tag die Socken wechseln muss da er dadurch auch Schweissfüsse hat,das ist seit Montag nicht mehr.

----------


## StarBuG

Wenn es nicht besser wird und er jetzt Fieber hat, dann stell Dich bitte noch einmal beim Kinderarzt vor. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Nic B.

vielen dank für die Antwort ,wie haben den kleinen noch am selben tag ( 21.04.12 ) in die klinik gebracht und er musste 2 wochen bleiben ... leider sind eine menge tests gemacht worden und viele untersuchungen aber niemand weis was er hat .

----------


## Carapax

Hallo,
ich hoffe, Deinem Sohn geht es wieder gut!
Mich würde interessieren, wie es weiter gegangen ist, habe grade ein ähnliches Bild hier bei meinem 8jährigen...
Vielen Dank!
C.

----------


## Nic B.

Hallo ,
ja danke es geht ihm wieder gut .. leider wissen wir bis heute nicht was er hatte ... er hat antibiotika bekommen und dann noch 10 tage hier zuhause ... so nach und nach ist es dann weniger geworden,aber es ist noch nicht ganz weg ... wenn es bei eurem kleinem dicker wird würde ich nicht lange warten und ihn sofort in eine klinik bringen ... wir haben immer noch angst das es wieder kommt da uns keiner sagen kann was es ist ... 
ich wünsche dem kleinem gute besserrung 
liebe grüße Nic

----------

